# Gitternetz?



## Jack the Ripper (12. März 2003)

Also ich wollt mal wissen ob ich per Ps nen Kopf nur per Gitternetz amchen kann.Also ich hab nen Kopf als Bild und will nur die "Polygone" haben. Geht des oder muss ich das per 3d Studio MAx machen?


----------



## chriZ (12. März 2003)

ein kopf als bild das is ja 2d, mit ps dürfte es unmöglich sein, selbst mit 3dsmax sehr sehr schwer außer du hast drei ansichten von hinten vorne und links nimm am besten es gibt aber programme die sich nur auf dies spezialisiert haben ich komm nur gerad net auf den namen... aber such einfach mal bei google -> bilder -> poloygonenkopf oä.

greetz chriz

//edit

hab was gefunden guck ma hier.

http://www.cold-heat.de/howto/3dmax.htm


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. März 2003)

nehm einen kopf,
makier dies äusseren ränder,
füll die fläche mit einem gitternetz,
geh auf "Filter -> Verflüssigen" oder "Bild -> Verflüssigen"
mach beulen und kuhlen da hin, wo sie hin 
müssen, würde ziemlich lange dauern,
hier ein kleines beispiel, ist in 3 minuten entstanden


----------



## The real Gangster (13. März 2003)

wow ... not bad.. muss ich wohl selber nochmal ausprobieren.

ist ja mit photoshop oda?


----------



## Jan Seifert (13. März 2003)

jup


----------

